# 5 Lý Do Nên Chọn Nệm Cao Su Cho Gia Đình



## Serena (26/11/18)

Nệm cao su khá phổ biến ở thị trường nệm Việt Nam từ trước đến nay. Vậy lý do là gì, vì sao bạn nên chọn nệm cao su để sử dụng cho bản thân và gia đình.

Mặc dù thị trường có nhiều loại nệm khác nhau, tuy nhiên đệm hay nệm cao su vẫn là xu hướng được nhiều người lựa chọn nhất. Vậy đâu là lý do nên mua và sử dụng loại nệm cao su cho gia đình, ngay bây giờ chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn tìm ra câu trả lời thông qua bài viết 5 Lý Do Nên Chọn Nệm Cao Su Cho Gia Đình sau đây nhé!

*1. Tuổi thọ lâu bền*
Nệm được làm hoàn toàn bằng cao su thiên nhiên với thiết kế bền chắc, dù sử dụng thời gian dài vẫn đảm bảo được độ đàn hồi, êm ái. Cấu trúc nệm cao su thiên nhiên với đặc điểm hấp thụ lực tác động theo phương thẳng đứng, do vậy mà độ đàn hồi cũng như tuổi thọ của nó vượt trội hơn hẳn so với các loại nệm thông thường.

_




Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA_​
*2. Khả năng nâng đỡ cột sống*
Không ít người có thói quen nằm giường, chiếu, phản… nên khi chuyển sang đệm thường thích chọn loại cứng hơn. Tuy nhiên, theo chia sẻ của các chuyên gia thì cột sống của chúng ta có cấu trúc uốn cong. Một chiếc nệm tốt cần đảm bảo giữ cho cột sống ở tư thế thoải mái nhất, nâng đỡ đường cong cơ thể. Và với những đặc tính vượt trội, sự đàn hồi linh hoạt của nệm cao su thì nó chính là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho các thành viên trong gia đình.

*3. Độ thoáng mát tối ưu *
Một số người ngại nằm nệm bởi nó mang lại cảm giác nóng nực, bí bối, đổ mồ hôi. Tuy nhiên, đó là loại kém chất lượng, còn với nệm cao su hiện nay được nhà sản xuất bổ sung thêm các lỗ thông hơi tròn, nó có sự liên kết với nhau tựa như tổ ong. Ngoài ra, bề mặt còn được thiết kế các rãnh thoát nhiệt, giúp nệm gia tăng khả năng chịu lực tương tác đa chiều và luôn mang lại cảm giác thoáng mát.

_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
*4. Không gây tác động khi trở mình*
Khi ngủ chung giường, sẽ khó tránh khỏi việc gây phiền toái cho người bên cạnh lúc bạn trở mình. Tuy nhiên, các loại nệm cao su hiện đại ngày nay có đặc tính mềm mại, tuyệt đối không phát ra tiếng kêu khó chịu dù xoay người hay thậm chí là ngồi dậy. Một số loại nệm còn có cấu trúc mái vòm, giúp hấp thụ chuyển động và loại bỏ hoàn toàn các tác động theo phương thẳng đứng, từ đó giúp mọi người đều có giấc ngủ ngon hơn.

*5. An toàn cho sức khỏe*
Nệm cao su không lẫn tạp chất, không có thành phần phụ gia cấm, do vậy nó đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối, thân thiện với giấc ngủ của mọi người. Khi mua nệm, ngoài việc chọn chủng loại nệm bạn còn phải đảm bảo sản phẩm đạt chứng nhận quốc tế về mùi cao su an toàn, độ đàn hồi tiêu chuẩn…

_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​
Một số chia sẻ trên đây, hẳn bạn đọc có thể nắm rõ được các lý do vì sao nên chọn nệm cao su rồi phải không nào? Còn để tìm được một địa chỉ cung cấp nệm cao su uy tín, nhanh chóng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua địa chỉ website: tatana.vn, chắc chắn sản phẩm và dịch vụ mà chúng tôi cung cấp sẽ không làm bạn phải thất vọng.

_*Nguồn: tatana.vn*_​


----------

